# KDE4 (4.3.x) на старье.

## _Sir_

Тема не случайна -- пытаться бороться с Qt-4.Х бессмысленно, и не полезно, поэтому пока слабые машинки пыхтят на KDE-3.5.9 или .10 (непринципиально) обновляться в стиле Дженту очень сложно. Неоднократно встречал высказывания, что если отодрать все лишнее (стриги сразу идут лесом), то кде4 менее ресурсоёмок. 

Кто-нибудь уже пробовал подобное? Есть ли рекомендации? Что и как вырубать в настройках?

Железо примерно 1-1.5 ГГц CPU, 256-512Mb ОЗУ, слабые видеокарты. Железо, понятное дело, менять никто не будет. А обновить portage хотелось бы.

----------

## sapferr

У меня и на более старом железе 4 кеды прекрасно освоились  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

Я слышал такие утверждения и не подвергаю их сомнению. Гораздо сильнее интересует, что именно нужно убрать, чтобы все-таки можно было работать. (Офис, инет). И что-то у меня сомнения с локализацией. Хотя у самого на буке стоит 4.3.4, но инглиш меня не напрягает, а робкий местами русский не расстраивает. Но "обычным советским клеркам" которые по пять минут ищут латинскую букву на клаве, необходима хотя бы 80% локализация.

----------

## Loryk

На данный момент кде 4.х локализован достаточно хороше, скажем я даже не вспомню что я видел там без перевода. Касательно скорости - работает все довольно быстро, но у меня действительно выключины всякие непомуки, аконади, стриги и т.д. выключены практически полностью эффекты (т.е. выборочно не все подряд)

Кроме этого кути собирался без glibc, когда то были с этим проблемы (в скорости)

Так вроде бы как больше ничего и не нужно

----------

## fank

Прошу прощения за оффтоп, но может быть есть смысл обратить свой взор на e17?

Позиционируется как крайне легковесная среда, визуальные рюшечки есть...

Софт кдеешный сам по себе конкурентно функционален только при подключении тяжелых сервисов, которые 4как раз и отжирают драгоценные мегагерцы с мегабайтами.

----------

